# Problems wth photos?



## muchstuff

Is anyone else having problems with photos loading really slowly? Both ones that I'm posting and the existing photos in threads I'm searching are taking forever to load.


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Is anyone else having problems with photos loading really slowly? Both ones that I'm posting and the existing photos in threads I'm searching are taking forever to load.



Yup and some posted by others go to 404


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> Yup and some posted by others go to 404


Thanks, good to know it’s not just me. @Vlad ?


----------



## papertiger

Yesterday, everything bar the Forum page went to 404 so it was an improvement .


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, good to know it’s not just me. @Vlad ?




Do you have an example of images not loading well?


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Do you have an example of images not loading well?


If I scroll through a current thread the text in the post will show but the photo space is just white screen, then after a period of time the photo will start to load from top to bottom in chunks.


----------



## V0N1B2

I was having the same problems yesterday (photos taking forever to load and the 404 Error message), but I haven't had any issues today.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I was having the same problems yesterday (photos taking forever to load and the 404 Error message), but I haven't had any issues today.


I still had earlier today.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I still have the issue that photos only load halfway and I can’t see the bottom half. Anyone else?


----------



## muchstuff

ItsPurseonal said:


> I still have the issue that photos only load halfway and I can’t see the bottom half. Anyone else?


That too.


----------



## muchstuff

@Vlad are we any closer to a solution? It's very frustrating having to wait so long for any photos to appear.


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> @Vlad are we any closer to a solution? It's very frustrating having to wait so long for any photos to appear.



Can you tell me a specific thread where you see this happening?


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Can you tell me a specific thread where you see this happening?


It's happening in all of them (if you want a specific thread the Bal AT thread would be one of them). And while you wait for the photos to load there's a red line at the top of screen moving rapidly from left to right. In some cases, if I click on a thread instead of going to the last unread (or to the new post indicated in the email I've received) it rapidly starts to scroll through posts to get where it should be. 

Also, I tried to reply to a post and when I did, it showed the OP's post but didn't link to their avatar. Start at post #92, one of the other posters after me had the same problem.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-official-thread.1006199/page-7#post-35072335


----------



## muchstuff

@Vlad pics seem to be loading properly now, thanks for your help!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

ItsPurseonal said:


> I still have the issue that photos only load halfway and I can’t see the bottom half. Anyone else?




is this problem also fixable? Thanks!


----------



## StylishMD

None of the Instagram pictures are loading @Vlad you just get a white space
(William and Kate thread, Royal fashion Thread, etc) thank you


----------



## Cosmopolitan

StylishMD said:


> None of the Instagram pictures are loading @Vlad you just get a white space
> (William and Kate thread, Royal fashion Thread, etc) thank you



Same problem @Vlad. Since last weekend, embedded Instagram posts no longer show up for me on the forum, all I see is an empty white box. Several other members have mentioned this problem too, including @QueenofWrapDress. I have tried logging in/out of the forum and Instagram, and restarting devices; nothing helps. (However, embedded tweets from Twitter do still appear on the forum correctly.)

Here is an embedded Instagram post as an example. All I see is an empty white box on my MacBook, iPad and iPhone.


----------



## Swanky

I see the photo, odd!


----------



## Vlad

Cosmopolitan said:


> Same problem @Vlad. Since last weekend, embedded Instagram posts no longer show up for me on the forum, all I see is an empty white box. Several other members have mentioned this problem too, including @QueenofWrapDress. I have tried logging in/out of the forum and Instagram, and restarting devices; nothing helps. (However, embedded tweets from Twitter do still appear on the forum correctly.)
> 
> Here is an embedded Instagram post as an example. All I see is an empty white box on my MacBook, iPad and iPhone.





Do you have a Facebook tracking blocker installed in your browser? Firefox?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Vlad said:


> Do you have a Facebook tracking blocker installed in your browser? Firefox?



No, I don't have a Facebook account or a Facebook tracking blocker. All my devices are Apple with Safari browsers. I just updated the iPhone and iPad last week to iOS 15.4, could that be related to this problem? Previously all the embedded Instagram posts worked just fine for me on the forum on all my devices.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Swanky said:


> I see the photo, odd!



This is a screenshot of how my post above looks on my iPad:


----------



## StylishMD

Cosmopolitan said:


> No, I don't have a Facebook account or a Facebook tracking blocker. All my devices are Apple with Safari browsers. I just updated the iPhone and iPad last week to iOS 15.4, could that be related to this problem? Previously all the embedded Instagram posts worked just fine for me on the forum on all my devices.


Same here


----------



## Swanky

I have no issues on my MacBook or iPhone


----------



## ItsPurseonal

ItsPurseonal said:


> is this problem also fixable? Thanks!



i still have the problem where photos only load half way @Vlad. Am I the only one? For example, when I click on the attachment for this post I see the below photo.


----------



## muchstuff

ItsPurseonal said:


> i still have the problem where photos only load half way @Vlad. Am I the only one? For example, when I click on the attachment for this post I see the below photo.


I see the whole photo when I click on your link.


----------



## papertiger

I had to load one of my own reg jpeg photos twice yesterday (from older Apple laptop)


----------



## 880

I sometimes have this issue on the first attached photo in a post, but I can see the others.


----------



## V0N1B2

@Vlad something weird going on with the forum - or are you doing some kind of update?
I get logged out if I go to the main forum, as well as in any of the designers subforums. I am unable to register or login. Pressing the login/register links do nothing.
Yet, once I am within a subforum, while not logged in, if I click on a thread, I am logged in.
Just me? Weird.
*I would have posted on a different thread but to be honest, I was afraid I would get logged out again.


----------



## Megs

V0N1B2 said:


> @Vlad something weird going on with the forum - or are you doing some kind of update?
> I get logged out if I go to the main forum, as well as in any of the designers subforums. I am unable to register or login. Pressing the login/register links do nothing.
> Yet, once I am within a subforum, while not logged in, if I click on a thread, I am logged in.
> Just me? Weird.
> *I would have posted on a different thread but to be honest, I was afraid I would get logged out again.



I'll send @Vlad on this - I know he is looking into what everyone has said about images, but if we can't recreate it on our end, we can't really see the problem. It's super bizarre because everything is loading on our end totally fine - even in the examples on this thread!


----------



## Vlad

V0N1B2 said:


> @Vlad something weird going on with the forum - or are you doing some kind of update?
> I get logged out if I go to the main forum, as well as in any of the designers subforums. I am unable to register or login. Pressing the login/register links do nothing.
> Yet, once I am within a subforum, while not logged in, if I click on a thread, I am logged in.
> Just me? Weird.
> *I would have posted on a different thread but to be honest, I was afraid I would get logged out again.



Odd, I could not replicate this behavior. Can you try to clear your browser cache and relog in?


----------



## Swanky

ItsPurseonal said:


> i still have the problem where photos only load half way @Vlad. Am I the only one? For example, when I click on the attachment for this post I see the below photo.



I see the whole photo.


----------



## jules 8

Test?


----------



## nicole0612

jules 8 said:


> View attachment 5530623
> 
> Test?


Cute! Looks good!


----------

